# Diamond willow as a wood source



## rumtan (May 13, 2016)

I use Diamond willow for most of my smoking purposes.  Its readily available and easy to find.  I have a Masterbuilt smoker so I cut the wood on my chop saw into puck sized pieces.  The thickness of each puck is 1/2 inch and man does it deliver an awesome flavour.  Has anyone else ever tried this wood?  I use it on chicken, fish and pork.


----------

